
Tell HN: Alone on Thanksgiving? Come to My House - mattmireles
Do you not have Thanksgiving Plans? New in town? Are you wondering WTF you are going to do tonight? Feeling broke and maybe just a little lonely?<p>If so, you should come to my house and join my family for Thanksgiving. My girlfriend Stephanie is making Turkey and yams and stuffing and all sorts of other good shit. We live in downtown Menlo Park 5min from the Caltrain and a few blocks from Stanford University.<p>Truth is that no one gets anywhere in this world alone. When I was 20, it was the people who picked me up on my cycling&#x2F;hitchhiking mis-adventure down the California coast and let me stay in their homes on Xmas. When I was 25, it was the New Yorkers who welcomed me into a new city and taught me how to stay safe in my job as a paramedic. When I was 29, it was the entrepreneurs &amp; investors who introduced me to Silicon Valley and showed me how to go from Zero to 1.<p>And now, I feel compelled to return these favors however I can.<p>So...if you&#x27;re in San Francisco Bay Area and you need a place to call home for Thanksgiving, let me know. We saved you a seat at the table.<p>RSVP at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mattmireles.com&#x2F;thanksgiving2015&#x2F;<p>Happy Thanksgiving!
-Matt Mireles<p>Co-Founder, Stealth(ish) Robotics Co.
======
chrissnell
Seattle/Tacoma folks! If you're alone today and don't mind making the trek
down to Tacoma, we'd love to have you at our table. We're doing a delicious,
Celiac-friendly, slightly non-traditional feast:

\- Steaks on the cast iron

\- Chanterelle mushroom gravy

\- Mashed potatoes

\- Sweet potato casserole

\- Classic stuffing (gluten-free)

\- From-scratch pumpkin pie on homemade gluten-free crust

\- Margaritas, beer, wine, etc

Reply here if interested!

------
codybrown
< 3 this.

------
DrScump
That's _so_ cool of you. I'm sorry I'm just now seeing this.

------
eecks
Did anyone go?

------
TommyDANGerous
Matt Mireles++

